# VIDEO: It's Peanut Butter GSD Time!



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Peanut butter German Shepherd time. [VIDEO]

Haha. Funny.

The guy who made it could have made it a lot funnier if he would have been the voice for the dog eating the peanut butter. Could have made up some great dialogue. He missed a golden opportunity for an internet MEME!

:wild:


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

hahaha love it!


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

Too funny!


----------



## Knucklehead (Apr 11, 2013)

LOL. My kids have recently discovered the joys of giving our GSD peanut butter.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

OMG...that's awesome.


----------



## Arneson (Jan 7, 2013)

Haha the guy who shot that is a buddy of mine, we shot one with my puppy in it as well a few days ago. Here is the result: 






Obviously Pippin needs to learn some proper etiquette, but it's so funny at the same time. Doing a voiceover at the same time is a great idea, something we are considering for future


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

omg, I can't wait to watch this second video. I can't at work I laugh so hard that i will fall out of this chair. thanks for the videos!!!


----------



## Crewchef (Feb 12, 2013)

CNN was showing this earlier today as one of their news stories.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Arneson said:


> Haha the guy who shot that is a buddy of mine, we shot one with my puppy in it as well a few days ago. Here is the result:
> 
> Odin and Pippin Try To Have Dinner Together - YouTube
> 
> Obviously Pippin needs to learn some proper etiquette, but it's so funny at the same time. Doing a voiceover at the same time is a great idea, something we are considering for future



I heard that this dog lives in my town--Spokane. Is this true?


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

How much beer was consumed in the making of this film?


----------



## Arneson (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, it was shot in Spokane ! And no beer was consumed by either party haha.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Yay! Whoever was filming, their laughter was part of what made it so funny.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice job Arneson!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Hilarious. My tummy hurts from laughing so hard.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

OMG I haven't laughed that hard in ages! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

